# First Female war deserter granted leave in Canada to appeal deportation...



## RackMaster (Apr 22, 2009)

I know they are just granting her special circumstances because she is a mother but she should be treated like every other soldier; she made her choice.



> *Female war deserter granted leave to appeal deportation order*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Wednesday, April 22, 2009 |  8:06 AM ET  Comments47Recommend18*
> 
> ...


----------



## Centermass (Apr 22, 2009)

Another waste of oxygen as a fine example to her kids.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Apr 22, 2009)

There's no excuse.  If you enlisted or re-enlisted after 2001, you knew the deal.  I hope they set an example with her situation to other would-be deserters.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 22, 2009)

hehe....femail.


----------



## car (Apr 22, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> hehe....femail.



Put a stamp on her ass and send her home......


----------



## Scotth (Apr 22, 2009)

car said:


> Put a stamp on her ass and send her home......


 
Well done


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 22, 2009)

Let the Canadians keep her, welfare and health costs for the rugrats and douche husband will be staggering.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 22, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Let the Canadians keep her, welfare and health costs for the rugrats and douche husband will be staggering.



They wont, shes not a Somali or other nationality likely to be a terrorist/islamic extremist.  Poor Canada.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 22, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Let the Canadians keep her, welfare and health costs for the rugrats and douche husband will be staggering.





Mac_NZ said:


> They wont, shes not a Somali or other nationality likely to be a terrorist/islamic extremist.  Poor Canada.



They probably will, well at least for a few years to drag this BS out.


----------



## 104TN (Apr 22, 2009)

How/why didn't her CoC just chapter her out?


----------



## Centermass (Apr 22, 2009)

rick said:


> How/why didn't her CoC just chapter her out?



They more than likely ran her as awol and after 31 days, DFR'd her ass. The SJA got her on the blotter for that and missing movement to a WTO resulting in a Federal Bench Warrant being issued shortly thereafter.


----------



## car (Apr 22, 2009)

Centermass said:


> They more than likely ran her as awol and after 31 days, DFR'd her ass. The SJA got her on the blotter for that and missing movement to a WTO resulting in a Federal Bench Warrant being issued shortly thereafter.



And then she would be on the RADAR of the boyz at Ft. Knox - United States Army Deserter Information Point (USADIP)

Bottom line - separating (under various _*chapters*_ of AR 635-200) her would give her what she wants, and would take away the Army's ability to prosecute her. Although, even if she comes back, they'll probably "_*chapter*_" her. Precedence has already been set in cases like this. Soldier returns or is taken into custody, then the command separates them rather than go thru the hassles of legal proceedings.

http://getoutofthearmy.blogspot.com/2007/09/so-im-awol-now-what.html


----------



## Looon (Apr 22, 2009)

car said:


> Bottom line - separating (under various _*chapters*_ of AR 635-200) her would give her what she wants, and would take away the Army's ability to prosecute her. Although, even if she comes back, they'll probably "_*chapter*_" her. Precedence has already been set in cases like this. Soldier returns or is taken into custody, then the command separates them rather than go thru the hassles of legal proceedings.


I saw similar shit back when I was in. Go AWOL, you get no time. You just get chaptered out. The first time I witnessed one was in basic.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 22, 2009)

rick said:


> How/why didn't her CoC just chapter her out?



Could be she didn't even ask for it, just packed up and left.

Or her CoC could be tired of people trying to get out of their commitments.


----------



## 104TN (Apr 22, 2009)

car said:


> A
> Bottom line - separating (under various _*chapters*_ of AR 635-200) her would give her what she wants, and would take away the Army's ability to prosecute her.



   Right, I was thinking more along the lines of what Marauder was getting at. My $0.02 is that if she wanted out and was saying as much then they should have just chaptered her out...before she went AWOL. 

  Why force someone that doesn't want to be there to stick around, or deal with the drama of having a “shit bird” around by keeping them?


----------

